# Omg I would die to get one of these pups



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

Now this is what I call a breeding, Holy 

Breeding - L-Belle Staffordshire Bull Terriers American Staffordshire Terriers


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

I bet you can't even buy one of these if you wanted to


----------



## Nicke (May 21, 2011)

Nice dogs indeed


----------



## Brandys_BabyJayda (May 27, 2009)

wow!:roll::roll::roll:


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Having seen Foxy a plenty I agree nice breeding! Christine has done great things with that girl.


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

American_Pit13 said:


> Having seen Foxy a plenty I agree nice breeding! Christine has done great things with that girl.


Luckkyyy !! how was she in person? she looks amazing in the photos !!:roll:

you probably need VIP status to get one of those dogs lol or wait a few years.


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

when and if i get another dog.. (wont be anytime soon) i want a pure bred Amstaff like Cochise.. lol


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

cEElint said:


> when and if i get another dog.. (wont be anytime soon) i want a pure bred Amstaff like Cochise.. lol


I honestly don't want to deal with two big dogs lol Bernie is 80 and he is very close to pulling my arm out of the socket when we do our powerwalks on the pulling harness. I don't think it's healthy for me to have another brute at the end of the leash. I actually have to do a warm up of all my joints before our walks because I got tendonitis on my right shoulder because of him lol

I haven't made up my mind yet but I am 90% sure my next addition is going to be a staffordshire bull terrier. A pocket of dynamite in a small package.


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

cEElint said:


> when and if i get another dog.. (wont be anytime soon) i want a pure bred Amstaff like Cochise.. lol


He's nice but BTK said he's not a real amstaff. But I agree, he's nice! 
David- nice dogs!


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

davidfitness83 said:


> Luckkyyy !! how was she in person? she looks amazing in the photos !!:roll:


Gorgeous, and athletic. Pure perfection.


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

American_Pit13 said:


> Gorgeous, and athletic. Pure perfection.


I went to the Staffy nationals last year and I fell in love. I want one so bad, they are so damn cute.

After having Jimmy's Onyx dog around all day made me reallize how much easier it is to deal with a smaller dog lol


----------



## KMdogs (Apr 22, 2011)

The website is really annoying with all the colors and random things every where, so i didn't stay. lol They look really good but how much drive do they actually have? Are they workers or just pretty faces that do your typical WP type stuff? Nothing wrong with it and maybe its because i wasn't on there but maybe a few minutes but i didn't really see anything that special about them. At least, nothing that would stand out for me.

I glanced at one of the peds on there saw a good bit of show titles, for that reason i don't really think they interest me all that much. If they do actually have a good bit of drive i think it would be interesting to watch them work.


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

KMdogs said:


> The website is really annoying with all the colors and random things every where, so i didn't stay. lol They look really good but how much drive do they actually have? Are they workers or just pretty faces that do your typical WP type stuff? Nothing wrong with it and maybe its because i wasn't on there but maybe a few minutes but i didn't really see anything that special about them. At least, nothing that would stand out for me.
> 
> I glanced at one of the peds on there saw a good bit of show titles, for that reason i don't really think they interest me all that much. If they do actually have a good bit of drive i think it would be interesting to watch them work.


Do you know what a superdog status is ? lol


----------



## KMdogs (Apr 22, 2011)

davidfitness83 said:


> Do you know what a superdog title is ? lol


Yes like i said i just glanced and moved on, the website gave me a headache. I didn't say it was all show i just said there was a good bit in there.. Which conformation is still part of SD isnt it? At least thats what i remember something like Conf., Obed, WP and what..Agility?

WP doesn't interest me and neither does fitting within a physical standard. I mean yes it has its place and is important to some degree, but id rather have a dog that is healthy, eager to work, drive etc but lack in a beauty contest. I mean thats just what i personally look for nothing against these dogs.


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

KMdogs said:


> Yes like i said i just glanced and moved on, the website gave me a headache. I didn't say it was all show i just said there was a good bit in there.. Which conformation is still part of SD isnt it? At least thats what i remember something like Conf., Obed, WP and what..Agility?


Agility champion, Weight pull champion, Rally champion, and Confirmation champion. It doesn't get better than that. One of her 30 pound females pulled 4000 pounds, I can't pull a car lol so I think that shows how much drive those little dogs have lol

Will they be good fighting pit dogs if that is what you are asking? I don't really care and I am not into that.


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

KMdogs said:


> Yes like i said i just glanced and moved on, the website gave me a headache. I didn't say it was all show i just said there was a good bit in there.. Which conformation is still part of SD isnt it? At least thats what i remember something like Conf., Obed, WP and what..Agility?
> 
> WP doesn't interest me and neither does fitting within a physical standard. I mean yes it has its place and is important to some degree, but id rather have a dog that is healthy, eager to work, drive etc but lack in a beauty contest. I mean thats just what i personally look for nothing against these dogs.


Well the dogs being bred have certificate health screens for every single illness that affects that breed, so to answer your question, yes they are healthy lololol


----------



## KMdogs (Apr 22, 2011)

davidfitness83 said:


> Agility champion, Weight pull champion, Rally champion, and Confirmation champion. It doesn't get better than that. One of her 30 pound females pulled 4000 pounds, I can't pull a car lol so I think that shows how much drive those little dogs have lol
> 
> Will they be good fighting pit dogs if that is what you are asking? I don't really care and I am not into that.


Nah thats not what im getting at, doesn't always need to be []. lol Just never been a fan of WP or anything related to show. I can respect WP, just not something that interest me.

No need to argue here, simply just was stating i didn't see anything that would make me want these dogs. If you do thats great, we all have our differences in what we chose. No need to argue every time we disagree on something. (not saying you were arguing, just saying incase it would of got to that point)

I know you've been interested in a SBT so maybe these dogs are the perfect example of what fits in your ideals.


----------



## KMdogs (Apr 22, 2011)

davidfitness83 said:


> Well the dogs being bred have certificate health screens for every single illness that affects that breed, so to answer your question, yes they are healthy lololol


Wasn't really a question though? Just stating what i look for, never questioned if these dogs were healthy i assumed since you were interested they would be. lol


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

KMdogs said:


> Nah thats not what im getting at, doesn't always need to be []. lol Just never been a fan of WP or anything related to show. I can respect WP, just not something that interest me.
> 
> No need to argue here, simply just was stating i didn't see anything that would make me want these dogs. If you do thats great, we all have our differences in what we chose. No need to argue every time we disagree on something. (not saying you were arguing, just saying incase it would of got to that point)
> 
> I know you've been interested in a SBT so maybe these dogs are the perfect example of what fits in your ideals.


You asked about drive, and I wonder what makes you think that they do not have drive?

The Dam has earned every possible championship in every legal dog sport that requires athleticism, strength, good nerves and obedience. So you tell me what you mean by DRIVE lol


----------



## 00 S/C Lightning (Apr 7, 2010)

Fox grand dame, sureshots fly by night, is also in onyx pedigree. Sure being a confirm titles. But how can you over look the other superdog needed titles. The owner of sureshot kennels has owned and trained a large portion of the sbt dogs on that super dog list. And fox is matched to a tested active dog like that......speechless. If my wife would shrug her shoulders for me to deposit on a female on that litter i would walk there and do odd jobs to earn enough for offspring in that litter

Kmdogs i respect alot of your info you post, i am a little shocked at how you look at the topic. I know its your opinion and i can respect that


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

KMdogs said:


> Wasn't really a question though? Just stating what i look for, never questioned if these dogs were healthy i assumed since you were interested they would be. lol


I wouldn't bother with a dog unless the parents have all their health certs.. I learned my lesson, I know it doesn't guarantee 100% that the pup will be healthy but it has a greater chance. Having a dysplastic dog is headache


----------



## KMdogs (Apr 22, 2011)

davidfitness83 said:


> You asked about drive, and I wonder what makes you think that they do not have drive?
> 
> The Dam has earned every possible championship in every legal dog sport that requires athleticism, strength, good nerves and obedience. So you tell me what you mean by DRIVE lol


I thought i made it clear that i didn't sit there and go through their page man, you would know more about this particular breeder than i would so no need to be hostile with it. I don't keep up with the SBT's no where near the amount of other dogs out there, so im not trying to talk down on these dogs. Im not really sure why would you get bent on my opinion, which was just i personally wouldnt own one and why. lol

Calm down some?

Here let me put it this way, i need a hard dog. If a dog doesn't have whats needed to hunt, PP or herd than im not going to be too interested in them. This is what fits into my criteria, the type of work i enjoy doing with my dogs and my lifestyle. I don't need to define what i need or look for to anyone.

Now i saw there was a video part of the website but i never went to it, if you have some videos of these dogs doing the above i would definitely be interested in that.


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

KMdogs said:


> I thought i made it clear that i didn't sit there and go through their page man, you would know more about this particular breeder than i would so no need to be hostile with it. I don't keep up with the SBT's no where near the amount of other dogs out there, so im not trying to talk down on these dogs. Im not really sure why would you get bent on my opinion, which was just i personally wouldnt own one and why. lol
> 
> Calm down some?


I am just asking you, since you think earning the superdog title doesn't mean the dog has drive that's all lol


----------



## 00 S/C Lightning (Apr 7, 2010)

Is there any other legal title than a super dog status? I dont know so i am just asking out of lack of information, not ignorance


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

KMdogs said:


> I thought i made it clear that i didn't sit there and go through their page man, you would know more about this particular breeder than i would so no need to be hostile with it. I don't keep up with the SBT's no where near the amount of other dogs out there, so im not trying to talk down on these dogs. Im not really sure why would you get bent on my opinion, which was just i personally wouldnt own one and why. lol
> 
> Calm down some?
> 
> ...


So you need a dog that can hunt and have guarding traits, this is completely different than just stating "drive" lol

A staffordshire Bull Terrier would be a terrible guard dog and nobody in their right mind would use that dog for that job. I am sure a SBT can hunt but to me any shelter dog can kill another dog or animal so it's not too impressive for me. Now a seasoned catchdog is a different story, I think you need to explain your thoughts better because you confuse people man lol


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

00 S/C Lightning said:


> Is there any other legal title than a super dog status? I dont know so i am just asking out of lack of information, not ignorance


Agility, Weight Pull, Obedience, Rally and Conformation. That's a lot of things of titles to obtain and lot of time and work lol


----------



## KMdogs (Apr 22, 2011)

davidfitness83 said:


> So you need a dog that can hunt and have guarding traits, this is completely different than just stating "drive" lol
> 
> A staffordshire Bull Terrier would be a terrible guard dog and nobody in their right mind would use that dog for that job. I am sure a SBT can hunt but to me any shelter dog can kill another dog or animal so it's not too impressive for me. Now a seasoned catchdog is a different story, I think you need to explain your thoughts better because you confuse people man lol


I think most people get at what i've talked about, at least i havent had many people get confused about things ive said. Though id be the first to admit im not the best at putting thoughts together always. lol Half the time doing three things at once when posting which probably doesn't help much.

Im by no means suggesting that an SBT can guard though i was trying to further show my reason in not being all that "wow" about these particular dogs you posted. When i said hunting i meant for it to be broad and not specific as i've only seen SBT's used for vermin, any aspect of hunting with these dogs would be interesting to watch. Tree, trail, catch, etc. Particularly an SBT efficient and worked as a catch dog would definitely be intriguing. Again i don't keep up with the SBT's that much, occasionally ill look around see whats out there, history yes modern not so much.

Sorry if i confused you as i meant for it to be broad as i've seen very little from the SBT in terms of work other than your typical WP, dock and show. Seen some Sch and course runs.


----------



## 00 S/C Lightning (Apr 7, 2010)

Sbt are used in aus for hog hunting. There is alot more working sbt than you would think, alot. Uk staffys do ipo work


----------



## KMdogs (Apr 22, 2011)

00 S/C Lightning said:


> Sbt are used in aus for hog hunting. There is alot more working sbt than you would think, alot


I'm sure there is, i've just never seen it personally. I like SBT's but never really found that they were suited for my needs, im sure they are out there though.


----------



## 00 S/C Lightning (Apr 7, 2010)

I wouldnt be at all suprised if this breeding produced a superdog by ukc definition


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Wow, KM if you don't like the dog's then why are you in here, so it's not your cup of tea. No one asked you to own one. Besides you had two mixed bred dogs, how did you know that they would turn out with the working drive that you desire? From what I've learned recently about scatter breeding, a number of traits can pop up in a dog with different bloodlines and especially different breeds.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

00 S/C Lightning said:


> I wouldnt be at all suprised if this breeding produced a superdog by ukc definition


If they went to homes that took them all the way it could produce more than one.

A dog is limited by what an owner does with it.


----------



## 00 S/C Lightning (Apr 7, 2010)

American_Pit13 said:


> If they went to homes that took them all the way it could produce more than one.
> 
> A dog is limited by what an owner does with it.


I agree 100%. You are absolutly right


----------



## KMdogs (Apr 22, 2011)

Shes Got Heart said:


> Wow, KM if you don't like the dog's then why are you in here, so it's not your cup of tea. No one asked you to own one. Besides you had two mixed bred dogs, how did you know that they would turn out with the working drive that you desire? From what I've learned recently about scatter breeding, a number of traits can pop up in a dog with different bloodlines and especially different breeds.


I'll respond to most of this through PM as my personal dogs have nothing to do with this thread. All i did was commented on this thread, there was no real reason for it to go any further. Granted theres no arguing on this and all has been kept i feel respectful.

If you note though my original post was yes, saying it isn't my cup of tea however i did ask questions regarding to the dogs as to find out more information since their website was to be quite frank obnoxious IMO with everything jungled up as it is and the coloring they picked.. That is why i commented to begin with, asking about the dogs since i decided to get off their website due to this.


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

Let's all play nice guys. Fair warning in advance. Everyone is entitled to their opinion as long as it's done in a respectful manner. Everyone take a chill pill and quit being so defensive.


----------



## 00 S/C Lightning (Apr 7, 2010)

Mach0 said:


> Let's all play nice guys. Fair warning in advance. Everyone is entitled to their opinion as long as it's done in a respectful manner. Everyone take a chill pill and quit being so defensive.


i agree.

in km's defense, your right not too many people follow sbt. i think there is less than 10 sbt owners on this forum. so not many people know the history and present day abilities or use of the sbt. on the others hand being a sbt owner, and subscribed to sbt forums, in the uk the sbt is popular as the pitbull is here, and worked heavily!! just a kicker.. slug-a-bed new york yankee i think his name is pulled 215% of his weight

this breeding is just what the sbt is about today, high performance and able to do anything. sureshot turns out the highest performing sbt's in the u.s. and to find a sire health tested and with high results equalling the dam with all its accomplishments is big. this is a correct breeding, no doubt. it has meaning and a reason


----------



## KMdogs (Apr 22, 2011)

00 S/C Lightning said:


> i agree.
> 
> in km's defense, your right not too many people follow sbt. i think there is less than 10 sbt owners on this forum. so not many people know the history and present day abilities or use of the sbt. on the others hand being a sbt owner, and subscribed to sbt forums, in the uk the sbt is popular as the pitbull is here, and worked heavily!! just a kicker.. slug-a-bed new york yankee i think his name is pulled 215% of his weight
> 
> this breeding is just what the sbt is about today, high performance and able to do anything. sureshot turns out the highest performing sbt's in the u.s. and to find a sire health tested and with high results equalling the dam with all its accomplishments is big. this is a correct breeding, no doubt. it has meaning and a reason


Oh i know the history well but it seems, at least in my own experiences the breed is no where near where imo it should be. As stated earlier i've never seen an SBT that was truly, imo worked. Granted that all depends on how you view "work" and define it but in all sense of the word its rare which is what prompted me to ask the questions i have on here to figure out what everyone is seeing that i may have missed.

In the end i have my answers and theres no real reason to respond to this thread anymore since i got what i came looking for, answers. IMO not my kind of dog but as i told david if that is what hes looking for and his ideal SBT than great. There was ZERO reason for it to even get to where it was just because someone (me) asked. Too many people (not pointing at anyone specific) get amped up when i voice my opinion, im starting to get used to having people assume or misunderstand my posts here. lol Which fortunately i think most understand anyway since i havent had too many people with issues with me.

Point is, i got my answers they are great dogs indeed, not my style the end. Moving on. lol

Oh and if you feel the need to continue this talk with me for any reason (anyone) feel free to PM me, pointless that this thread has gone off topic and about how people are viewing my posts vs what the OP was showing.


----------



## aus_staffy (Nov 10, 2009)

Not too much wrong with these dogs at all, David! Good to see some more nice staffords over in the US.


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

Shes Got Heart said:


> Wow, KM if you don't like the dog's then why are you in here, so it's not your cup of tea. No one asked you to own one. Besides you had two mixed bred dogs, how did you know that they would turn out with the working drive that you desire? From what I've learned recently about scatter breeding, a number of traits can pop up in a dog with different bloodlines and especially different breeds.


Thank you :goodpost: last time I checked this is a pitbull/petbull forum. If people want to talk about guard dogs there are plenty on the net. Many breeders on this site consider weight pull, agility and other sports a true working venue for their apbt since dog fighting is illegal. I don't even think anyone on this site owns a superdog to begin with and those know about how difficult it is to get this status realize the value of this breeding.

Kmdogs I have the feeling that anytime I post something you come rigt after me. You know it's a stb breeding why in the world would you not read the website and the letters that indicate the various titles the dogs have. Further more the health screens are written in bold letters so it really isn't that difficult to read and draw conclusions instead of ruining the thread for those that want to learn about the breed and what a superdog is. You wanna talk about bandogs ? Or guard dogs? Let's do it, not on a thread that is about a total differed breed. Also, you compliment various members and breeders of this site about their dogs knowing that they do "sports" which you are so against. So man up dude I called you out on your theory of bandgs and even had an expert join the convo and you got extremely defensive. Just drop it man, if it bothered you that much that I called you out and your dogs PM like you always tell people when they ask too much about the origins of your dogs and let's settle this once and for all. I truly don't need you patrolling all my threads. So like you always say " if you wanna talk let's PM"

Hopefully this thread continues regarding the important key points of this breeding and the accomplishment of the breeders and the breed of the dogs.


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

aus_staffy said:


> Not too much wrong with these dogs at all, David! Good to see some more nice staffords over in the US.


Perfect health screens and perfect titles, I can agree with you on that


----------



## 00 S/C Lightning (Apr 7, 2010)

From my experience the sureshot registered dogs are bred for purpose to a match dog of equal purpose. Its been a while since i have seen a sureshot reg dog publically open

Dave and i do know of a woman with a snt from sureshot on another forum, with equal success. As AP13 said alot of that success is that from the owner as well


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

00 S/C Lightning said:


> From my experience the sureshot registered dogs are bred for purpose to a match dog of equal purpose. Its been a while since i have seen a sureshot reg dog publically open
> 
> Dave and i do know of a woman with a snt from sureshot on another forum, with equal success. As AP13 said alot of that success is that from the owner as well


It's all good bro anyone that knows how hard it is to earn the superdog status will value the thread.


----------



## 00 S/C Lightning (Apr 7, 2010)

If a super dog dosent have heart/drive/willing to please what does. Cause after you take the paper and titles away those dogs dont lose that. So all the other bulldogs on that list are meaning less? What about the ultra dog list? They are heartless lazy selfish ignorant dogs also


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

00 S/C Lightning said:


> If a super dog dosent have heart/drive/willing to please what does. Cause after you take the paper and titles away those dogs dont lose that. So all the other bulldogs on that list are meaning less? What about the ultra dog list? They are heartless lazy selfish ignorant dogs also


:goodpost:


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

davidfitness83 said:


> Agility champion, Weight pull champion, Rally champion, and Confirmation champion. It doesn't get better than that. One of her 30 pound females pulled 4000 pounds, I can't pull a car lol so I think that shows how much drive those little dogs have lol
> 
> Will they be good fighting pit dogs if that is what you are asking? I don't really care and I am not into that.


While they are a good kennel for the average owner I would not call the dog High drive, well at least to my working standard. They look like average dogs with lots of training. I have to give her kudos for training them so well but not high drive, maybe for some but those dogs would not cut it in my house. I will explain.... 
You have to look at the venue of agility she does, UKC is very easy to get a Ch with a lower drive dog. WP is easy to get a CH on as well however her dogs do pull very well. She also has done well in Obed and Rally but again that has nothing to do with high drive and everything to do with training. She has done well with her dogs because of the level of training she has done with them, but after watching her videos.... high drive? not as much. In the agility videos the dog is walking and slow then speeds up then goes slow again and is lagging. A high drive dog is fast and eager to work with lots of speed. Again this dog has enough drive for the average person but I would not call them over the top.

Here is my friends SBT who has some real accomplishments. Her dog has a NATCH and an ADCH those are agility CH's from two of the hardest venues of agility, NADAC and USDAA. UKC and AKC agility Ch's are not regarded as high as the requirements to CH are easier to get and basically if you have a dog (even a really slow one) you can CH with enough money and trials put in, the dog does not have to have any real talent. If this dog Foxy were to try and get a CH in a real venue of agility they would have a hard time making standard course time (meaning being too slow). Now here is Pokey who is a high drive SBT and is the #1 SBT in NADAC and USDAA.

Her winning ATCH run CH in USDAA the run is gamblers, look at the drive level much higher.
‪ffluffy444's Channel‬‏ - YouTube

Her winning NATCH run in USDAA (yeah she was a dork in the weave poles but that is Pokey).


----------



## Celestial88 (Mar 14, 2011)

Someone I know owns a son of UKC CH Jayneze Diamonds and Guns, Flyin' The Jolly Roger

Great dog! But she had a hard time placing him because of his drive, little nut case. Awesome little dog. His dam is a very very nice dog too (owned by the same lady). 
To me Staffies are little clown cars with the engine of a sports car. Love em'


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

I got the chance to see Foxy, Lilly and Cam (AmStaff) pull here in TX when Christina was judging a weight pull. Lilly finished her UGWPCH that weekend, and Cam and Foxy did really really well. (I have no clue what they pulled.) Anyway, I'm glad this site was shared. I never knew she had one. You can see the three dogs I mentioned pulling in this video:


----------



## KMdogs (Apr 22, 2011)

performanceknls said:


> While they are a good kennel for the average owner I would not call the dog High drive, well at least to my working standard. They look like average dogs with lots of training. I have to give her kudos for training them so well but not high drive, maybe for some but those dogs would not cut it in my house. I will explain....
> You have to look at the venue of agility she does, UKC is very easy to get a Ch with a lower drive dog. WP is easy to get a CH on as well however her dogs do pull very well. She also has done well in Obed and Rally but again that has nothing to do with high drive and everything to do with training. She has done well with her dogs because of the level of training she has done with them, but after watching her videos.... high drive? not as much. In the agility videos the dog is walking and slow then speeds up then goes slow again and is lagging. A high drive dog is fast and eager to work with lots of speed. Again this dog has enough drive for the average person but I would not call them over the top.
> 
> Here is my friends SBT who has some real accomplishments. Her dog has a NATCH and an ADCH those are agility CH's from two of the hardest venues of agility, NADAC and USDAA. UKC and AKC agility Ch's are not regarded as high as the requirements to CH are easier to get and basically if you have a dog (even a really slow one) you can CH with enough money and trials put in, the dog does not have to have any real talent. If this dog Foxy were to try and get a CH in a real venue of agility they would have a hard time making standard course time (meaning being too slow). Now here is Pokey who is a high drive SBT and is the #1 SBT in NADAC and USDAA.
> ...


:goodpost: like i said before never looked through the videos on the website so ill trust what PK says about it since we have almost always agreed on working topics. Definitely enjoyed the videos, thanks for sharing even though im not big on sports i haven't seen many SBTs with high energy/drive. (by which i mean personally seen)

As for the kennel just briefly looking through it i also agree 100% on your thoughts with them.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Well I want to make a point that I am not dogging the kennel in anyway, Kudos for all the training they have done I know how much work it takes to train a dog well and get good scores. I like how they have gone beyond just the basic titles to get a Super Dog and have actual accomplishments. However I would not consider high or over the top drive but good decent drive for the average owner. 

I guess it depends what your idea of drive is. I like over the top dogs and one reason I go through so many dogs because most do not make it to my high drive list. High drive does not mean dogs you cannot control. Well maybe! lol Most dogs I love to work with drive the average owner nuts. I do not care if it is a Malinios, APBT, or poodle, if it has over the top drive I like them!! It is that little extra something the dog has where most other dogs would quit. I like the obsessed dog who would run himself into a heart attack if I let them. If your definition of high drive is to have a dog that is easy to work and will do well for you with some speed then that is what you look for. 

I guess it boils down to, do you want to try to be the best their is or just have a dog to have fun with and see how far you can go. I am competitive and if I want to run against Border Collies I need one obsessed APBT! lol


----------



## L-Belle Staffords (Sep 8, 2012)

Hello Go Pitbull Forum Members,

I realize this post is coming over a year after the original post date, but as I've just been made aware of this thread and that it is about my dogs, I felt the need to reply.

First off, I'd like to thank those who have said nice things about me and my dogs, I apperiate it! We do our best and have a good time while doing it! :thumbsup:

Secondly to the "skeptics" who seem to think my stafford lacks drive. I link this video of her lure coursing, it isnt the best video, but at the end its pretty clear what she thinks of coursing 





Now, given that Foxy is a Staffordshire Bull Terrier and not an APBT or an AST, she follows her breed's trend to be "softer" than the other bullies, and its because of this and her strong desire to be right (IE please me) that she can be slower than say a BC at agility. But, I assure you on average Fox usually gets around 20pts out of AKC STD and around 10pts out of AKC JWW. Which to be completely honest is not what I'd call "slow" anyhow. Here is a video of Foxy, running an AKC STD course just about a month ago. This isnt a Q, I caused an offcourse jump toward the end (this was the first time a ran agility since loosing my dear friend Karyn Dawes and was getting a bit emtional) but I think the video shows her typical running style. She may not be a BC but hardly "lacks drive'. 





Foxy is titled in AKC & UKC in the following sports...
Agility, Obedience, Rally, Weight Pull, Dock Jumping, Lure coursing, Confromation and Tracking. In fact she earned her TD title and subsquently her Versatile Companion Dog 1 and Versatile Companion Dog 2 titles at the same time last December while pregnant with the pups this thread is about.

Foxy had to goregous puppies on Feb 4th, 2012, a bitch and I dog. The comment about "not being able to buy one" made me laugh, because I did keep both 
Anyway, both pups have already earned their AKC STAR Puppy Certifications and well as passing their CERF exams as well as "Rev" already becoming a UKC Champion at 6mo & 1day old. 
Here is a recent Ad i had taken out in the TSK online magazine for them. 








And here is a video of them playing with the flirt pole at 6 weeks of age, think its safe to say they've got drive too ;-D





Anyway, hope this clears up a few things and glad I was able to give some insight on my dogs 

Christine Edwards 
L-Belle Staffords
Home - L-Belle Staffordshire Bull Terriers
FO URO3 UCDX UWPO UGWPCH1 UACH UNJ GRCH Dynamo Sureshot Smart as a Fox VCD2 TD CDX AX AXJ RE CA SPD NJ-N TT CGC (UKC SUPERDOG) 
L2 & HC Clear, PennHIP 0.39/0.39, OFA Hips Good, OFA Elbows/Shoulders/Patellas/BAER/Cardiac(Echo)-Normal, CERF DNA "Foxy" 
FO URO3 UCD UWPS UGWPCH UACH UNJ UCH Bellastaff lil Lily of Dozer CD RAE AXP OJP CA SPD TT CGC (UKC Superdog) "Lily" 
FO URO3 UCDX UWPO UWPCHX UACHX UJJ Scrappy Dappy Doo VCD2 TD CDX AX AXJ RE SRD BJD SJ-N CGC (UKC ULTRADOG) "Scrappy"
UCH L-Belle's Pin 'N Grin S.T.A.R. "Rev" CERF
L-Belle's Pin it to Win it S.T.A.R. "Racer" CERF
UWPO UWPCHX UNJ UAG1 URO1 GRCH Malone L-Belle KeepN it all in Tune RE NA CGC "Cam" (AST/APBT)


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Christine I hope I didn't offend you and I LOVE Foxy!!! It was so great to watch your dogs at WPBTCA championships in California last year! I love all the work you have one with your kennel and you're one of the few great SBT breeders out there! What I meant was in the videos she is not what I would consider over the top compared to some of the other SBT I know running who are much faster. Not to say at all she doesn't have great drive just compared to some others I have had the joy of watching. I have dogs too with great accomplishments that are not the over the top dogs in my kennels. Nothing wrong with that just pointing it out. I think it's awesome she has her CDX, are you going for a UD on her?


----------



## L-Belle Staffords (Sep 8, 2012)

Yes, she has her CDX in 2 venues, AKC & UKC. 
Yes, working on her UD training, but as I'm sure you can imagine, 2 puppies are keeping me pretty busy right now LOL. Fox is only 5 so we've got time ;-)
She happens to LOVE obedience, I'd say she loves it more than agility! You should see her gloves & her directed jumping! But, here is a video of her other Fav excerise, ROH


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

lol She's so cute!! That's awesome you're going for UD! Siren is working on hers but she's 4.5 so we have all the time in the world! I have so much going on it's going to be awhile before I can show in Utility. Do you do UKC or just AKC?


----------



## L-Belle Staffords (Sep 8, 2012)

Oh and to clear the air Pirate aka Flyin the Jolly Rodger was always Sarah's keeper, she never tired nor wanted to place him 

And, I do both, Fox has her CDX and UCDX


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

So what do you think about the glove exercise in UKC? lol I haven't started it yet because I'm scared! lol


----------



## L-Belle Staffords (Sep 8, 2012)

Its VERY tough! and I plan to get her UD before we try any UUD!!!


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

See I only have UKC reg dogs so I'm screwed! lol I am considering showing ASCA though.


----------



## Flyinsbt (Sep 9, 2012)

L-Belle Staffords said:


> Now, given that Foxy is a Staffordshire Bull Terrier and not an APBT or an AST, she follows her breed's trend to be "softer" than the other bullies, and its because of this and her strong desire to be right (IE please me) that she can be slower than say a BC at agility.


Not that I'm saying that Foxy is slow, but the key to dealing with the soft dog is that the dog isn't wrong. Ever. That's the only way I ever got Tully fast enough to finish her MACH, and even though Tess is much tougher, I adhered to that with her, and that's why she was fast enough to qualify for World Team Tryouts.






And why dear, distractable Pirate will be. One day. If he survives.


----------



## L-Belle Staffords (Sep 8, 2012)

That's what I've always tried to do with her Sarah, but agility has always had more "options" to be wrong than say obedience. Hence why I think she prefers the ladder, but I think she's doing reasonably well. She isn't nearly as speedy as your dogs but the fact she does have speed is why we have trouble with QQs. I think if she truly were a "slow" she would have more QQs by now. She's usually only about 4 dogs outta the placements in a 16", with plenty of dogs behind her, lol! She actually had the 2nd fastest time of the "open dogs" at the WAPBTC Champinships. I wouldnt call her "fast" I save that term or dogs like Tess & Pi, but I surely wouldn't classify her as "slow" either (which I'm not saying you did Sarah, clearly you did not, just further clearing the air


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

She did great at the WPBTCA championships! Those QQ can be tough for a dog if you can't be in the right spot and have a drivey dog. Is she close to her MACH?


----------



## L-Belle Staffords (Sep 8, 2012)

Foxy had just gotten into B/B last August, we had to stop in Nov due to breeding, she earned 2 QQs and around 150pts. I think she finished in the standings for staffords for that year at like 13th, with only like 3mo of competing with the "big dogs". I was very proud of this. We've just started to get back into Agilty do to breeding but are hoping to finish out the year strong, hopefully finish out her MX & MXJ and continue the MACH hunt. I'm hoping Fox will break the top 10 for staffords for the June 2012- June 2013 rankings but we shall see what happens. I really have a fun time running her and I think she has fun too & that's what really most important 

This is Foxy finishing her AXJ and getting into B/B, video is dated Aug 16, 2011


----------



## Brucie (Jun 30, 2012)

How adorable!


----------



## L-Belle Staffords (Sep 8, 2012)

Brucie said:


> How adorable!


Thank you


----------

